# Is over filtration possible?



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I upgraded my tank to a 4' 55g. I got a new AquaClear 70 and added it to my new tank as well as my older Aqueon 50 I had for my smaller tank. I wanted to leave it on for a few weeks to help establish the good bacteria in the new AC70. I was just wondering if leaving both on permanently would be a bad thing? My plan was to keep it there in case I needed to use my old tank for breeding or quarantine, as needed.

I do a 50% water change on Wednesday nights and a full cleaning on Sunday's, if it matters. I have 11 fish total. 4x 3-4" and the rest are 2-3" in size.

TIA!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Leaving both on there will be totally fine. Actually, I'd argue that just the AQ 70 by itself is on the low end of where you want to be, so with both filters running you'll be in a good place.


----------



## jf7304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Before I got my newer tank, I had TWO AC110's (500GPH each) running on my 55-Gallon 4' tank and even that was not overkill at all. The only way you can "over-filter" a tank is by having too much water flow that stresses the fish or disturbs the substrate.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I too agree with all, even 2 AC70 I think is just barely enough for a fully loaded 55gal.


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

over filtration? no.

too much flow? yes

you can turn your tank into a wave pool and stress the fish out, but, it's hard to literally over filter.

one of the reason I like eheim classic canisters is that the flow rate is fairly low on them for the amount of media capacity they hold. you can put a 2217 on a 20 - 40 gallon all day long and just be fine most of the time. dead quiet too

and yeah, i had an aquaclear 110 and the largest of the older eheim ecco (not ecco pro) series on a 45 tall, and that didn't really seem like enough filtration to me for cichlids. i'm more sold on the classics these days, or just doing a sump for bigger tanks (which is what i'm doin for my 120g)...so yeah....


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Are there signs that the current is too strong and stressing them out? I have one smaller wave maker in the top corner blowing debris in to the far corner for easier cleaning plus the two filters. Some of them seem to like swimming into it and riding the current across the tank.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

If the fish are being pushed around and can't swim in the current on their own then it is too much.

I also agree with the thread posts; you can't over filter just have too much current. I use two fluval c4 which is very similar to a 110 and sometimes wish i had more.....plus having two filters is a blessing in that you can totally tear it down and clean it fully without having too worry too much about good bacteria loss as you have the other filter.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm glad I kept both filters on the tank. I came home from work last night and my new AC70 wasn't running. I unplugged it and took the motor off and it was extremely hot. I took the propeller out and couldn't find anything inside that would cause it to overheat. I only had it 2 weeks and had to return it. I'm wondering if I just got a bad motor or if this is going to be an issue regularly...I put it in front of a fan and cooled it off and it started back up but I didn't want to risk it again so I took it back and exchanged it for a new one.

Has anyone else had an issue like this?


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

I have heard of aquaclear's not re-priming after power outages.

do you think you had a power blip and maybe it never re-primed itself? I always try to make sure flow adjuster thing is set to max, as well, anything but max and I have hit or miss luck with HOB's priming themselves correctly. I almost wish they'd do away with that stupid "feature"


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

That could very well have been the issue. I usually keep it on "full" mode but have moved it during feeding times to reduce the mass distribution of food all over the tank. I will just leave it alone from now on. I know even with it set to full, it has had issues getting going at times after turning it back on post water changes and cleanings. I usually dump tank water into the filter to help prime it. Guess I just hope it was due to a power outage.


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

i'd also keep the tank water level as high as possible as well, that will also help it re-prime itself better.

However, if you always have to prime it with tank water to get it started, I'd be slightly concerned that the downtube is not making a good enough seal to the pump area or something.

i actually recently bought a fluval c4 that i might replace my AC50 with eventually, but i did that more because I wanna swap the AC50 onto my hospital tank and use it as an "instant-cycle", and then throw the c4 back onto my 29 gal which already has a eheim ecco canister on it anyway. Since i haven't had a need to use the hospital tank yet, the C4 is sitting unused still but I did test it out. That might be another option to consider if you want to ditch the AC, these fluval C series are supposed to be the next best thing in HOB's


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I think that you can filter the water all you want but what more important is changing water. I like my water clear but all they do is recycle the water over and over. I have seen people get by with no filter and change 90% of the water a day without any problems. I think we all get caught up with the newest and best filter and all we really need to do is change more water. I have been changing out over 100% a week and seen unbelievable growth. We load are tanks pretty heavy and filtration can only do so much and yes you can have to much flow for your fish.


----------

